
Elastic Stack 6.6.0 Released - jerluc
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elastic-stack-6-6-0-released
======
jerluc
For those interested, the original paper on the Bkd-tree structure mentioned
in the note about geo_shape updates:
[https://users.cs.duke.edu/~pankaj/publications/papers/bkd-
ss...](https://users.cs.duke.edu/~pankaj/publications/papers/bkd-sstd.pdf)

